# Recovering platinum from potentiometers and galvanometers.



## hyderconsulting (Jun 9, 2007)

I have another reference that certain platinum alloys are used in wire wound potentiometers and galvanometers. My question is where are they used in these devices? Are they wrapped around a coil or ceramic type core, in the indicator needles for the dial face or in the spring mechanism that rocks the dial face needle? I may need to try to post some photos of these devices dismantled to get a better opinion here. I get these types of items in my scrap stream of junk machines fairly regularly and I have started saving the dials and gauges on the premise they may contain precious metal alloys. My reference notes the use of a 79% Pt, 15% Rh, 6% Ru alloy and a 92% Pt, 8% W alloy in these types of applications. Hopefully someone can tell if I'm full of mud or not on this one. Regards, Chris.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2007)

Chris,

Great informaton. Here's a short document revealing some good information on potentiometers.




*Potentiometers*


Steve


----------



## hyderconsulting (Jun 19, 2007)

Steve,

I just now found the time to read the article you posted on potentiometers and I appreciate it. I noted that the article is in Platinum Metals Rev. and dated 1958. I am currently working on a deal to buy scrap aircraft electronics at a reasonable price and some of the material will occasionally go back that far in age so now I know what to look for. I was curious how you found this article. Do you have subscription to a journal service so to speak or is it easier than that to find articles? Also is this journal still in publication? I appreciate your help.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 19, 2007)

Chris,

I found the article using my dearest friend, Google. :lol: It's amazing what Google will find when you use correctly formatted search critieria. :wink:
I think the PMR is still being printed.

I'm glad you enjoyed the information. It was all welcomed news to me. I actually scoured ebay for items and purchased a few to explore the possiblities you and the article have presented. 



Here's a before and after photo of one of the sets of potentiometers I purchased the night you posted your great topic. 

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/wwpot.jpg[/img]

And a nice close up of the hair fine wire:

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/wwpotclose.jpg[/img]

In the short time you've been a member, you've proven yourself to be an excellent contributor to the forum. The forum will most definitely benefit from your presence here.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## hyderconsulting (Jun 20, 2007)

I appreciate your comments, Steve. Your pics of the potentiometer pots you bought on ebay are very, very helpful for I now know where the precious metal wiring is in the critters. I bet I've thrown away dozens of these over the years and not known there was something inside. I take in a very wide range of electronics and electrical equipment and these will turn up again :lol: Regards, Chris.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 21, 2007)

Im so right there with you!
Same here!
 
More will come 




hyderconsulting said:


> I bet I've thrown away dozens of these over the years and not known there was something inside. I take in a very wide range of electronics and electrical equipment and these will turn up again :lol: Regards, Chris.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jan 1, 2008)

In what kind of items are potentiometers found? I mostly just deal with computer scrap, along with a few other household electronics... would I find any in these types of items?
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 2, 2008)

In the '60's, I worked for a company that made electroformed, precious metal slip rings, for applications such as tank turrets. The brushes were made from springy, high Pt alloys, called something like platiney or platinay. There were several different varieties and they seem to be common on slip rings. I would imagine they could also be used on potentiometers.


----------



## Irons (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick and dirty way to check to see if it's PGM's


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 2, 2008)

The electronics slang term for potentiometer is 'pot' or 'pots' for the plural.

They are found where precise adjustable power/voltage is required. 

There are a many types of pots. 

You should look for 'wire wound pots' to find PGMs. Not all wire wound pots contain PGMs so start with a sample and work your way to a larger purchase of known producers.

Test and milspec equipment would be a good starting point. Anyhting where adjustable precision power control is required.

The older the better.

Steve


----------



## Irons (Jan 2, 2008)

The PGMs will probably be found in lower resistance value 10 turn pots such as those found in scientific instrumentation for the wire. The wipers could be found anywhere. Keep an eye out for the big multiturn units that look like a can. They tend to be the upscale units and are more likely to contain PMs.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jan 2, 2008)

What about potentiometers in guitars? Do you think these would contain PGM's, or are they the wrong type/not high enough grade?

Also, about how much value of PGM did you(steve) find in the potentiometers you purchased. I am watching some ebay listings, and have no clue how much I should bid.

Thanks


----------



## Irons (Jan 2, 2008)

agpodt77339 said:


> What about potentiometers in guitars? Do you think these would contain PGM's, or are they the wrong type/not high enough grade?
> 
> Also, about how value of PGM did you find in the potentiometers you purchased. I am watching a listing of 19 various military potentiometers, and have no clue how much I should bid.
> 
> Thanks



Find out the brand and part number and try and find the manufacturer's spec sheet for that model. If it lists a mil-spec, that may also give you some indication of the construction.

Email the seller and ask. Just don't mention you want to find out if there's any precious metal in them. 8)


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 13, 2008)

Steve,

What results did you come up with on your wires?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2008)

The ones I tested were all mixtures of base metals. It seems these fall into the category of too much work for the yield unless you get lucky and find some really old/rare ones with the PGM wiring inside.

Steve


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Steve,

I was just curious. I found some Russian MilSpec Pots on ebay and bought them real quick. I figured I would just see how they did.


----------

